# "THE RATTLER"



## metalmad (Aug 5, 2011)

"THE RATTLER"




RATTLER by metalmad2011, on Flickr
My build is now complete and its time to start something new 
You will find my build log Here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14384.msg157338;topicseen#new


----------



## steamer (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Pete! Great looking engine!

Dave


----------



## danstir (Aug 5, 2011)

Great looking engine! Well done. And I enjoyed your build.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicely done Pete. I'm sure you know where the Rattler name came from now that it runs. Dave


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 5, 2011)

Well Done Pete, sounds great!!


Kel


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 5, 2011)

Great job. I followed along from the beginning. Great thread!!


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice work Pete :bow: It was a joy to follow the build.
Brock


----------



## Mosey (Aug 5, 2011)

It doesn't get much better than a running engine made with your own hands! Congrats.


----------



## metalmad (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Guys ;D


----------



## tel (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a credit to you Pete - great work! Thm:


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 6, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> It's a credit to you Pete - great work! Thm:




It's also a credit to DaveG's new design. If I remember correctly this was the first/test build of the new design and drawing set. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## johnmcc69 (Apr 11, 2019)

I can't believe it's been this long since Dave first posted this & he & "Metalmad" built it.
 I first heard from "Mopardaveg" when i asked about doing free drawings of engines they made. Dave sent me a ton of info & ACAD drawings & I created this. His drawings were top notch, & I had many very pleasant conversations with Dave creating them. 

 I don't own the rights to all the drawings so I hesitate to put them up, but...it's a really nice design & I hate to see it lost when maybe someone  may fancy building it.

 John


----------

